# Mr. Roboto



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

Let's see what we get when a couple of WWII Axis Powers reunite.


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

for shame


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Excellent seat selection. How's the shifting?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Sick!


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*perfecto*



icsloppl said:


> Excellent seat selection. How's the shifting?


absolutely perfect.


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

I thought that the DA carbon crankset was never actually made available in the market, and just shown at bike fairs. it is the first one I see on a real bike


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

meccio said:


> I thought that the DA carbon crankset was never actually made available in the market, and just shown at bike fairs. it is the first one I see on a real bike


Very, very hard to find. Only a handful were imported to the US. Of course, we got them at Pista Palace! www.pistapalace.com


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

*Love The Japalian Set Up*

I am digging the mixed relationship. I have always been partial to Asians though. Too much Italian always made me too full. Who can eat a Canoli after a big pasta dinner?


----------

